# George's Place For Chris and Everyone Else



## egyptiandan (Feb 1, 2008)

I took these pictures in 2005. I went to a few peoples places in Florida and North Carolina that year. I had a lot of fun doing it.
Okay right to the pictures.
[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0229.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0230.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0235.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0228.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0224.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0225.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0227.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0226.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0237.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/100_0238.jpg[/IMG]

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice. Simple and efficient setups. Reminds of when I was in Arizona and would go out to Adobe Mtn Rehab Center north of Phoenix. It was run by Fish and Game and they would have very similar setups using concrete blocks for the Desert Torts that were always being brought in.


----------



## cvalda (Feb 1, 2008)

totally cool!!


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 1, 2008)

umm....Dan you're not gonna believe this but that ibera in this picture I now have ....lol

That's so funny that that's the one you got a shot of!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Very cool! May I ask who this George is?


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 1, 2008)

George Ullman ran Turtle World in Arcadia Florida and had a highly impressive collection. He had several species of tortoises and he collected many of them himself years ago overseas. He sold hatchlings and select adults for years on kingsnake.com and frequented many reptile shows. He always offered the best and his animals were top quality. He decided to call it quits a year ago or so to pursue other endeavors and sold off his collection.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, what a huge decision to stop something you were so passionate about.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I had spoken to him about it when I was buying some of his collection and he basically said it was time to move on and that he and his wife had other plans. I know he was also disgusted with a lot of the reptile trade in the U.S. so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 1, 2008)

HermanniChris said:


> I know he was also disgusted with a lot of the reptile trade in the U.S. so maybe that had something to do with it.





Thats definitely understandable.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2008)

I mean no disrespect to George, as I don't know him and have not heard of him, but...All of those pens were exactly alike. It is my opinion that different types of tortoises require different types of enclosures. For instance, those pens were fine for grassland tortoises (maybe a bit small), but the redfoots needed bushes, ferns, small trees, etc. I think we should strive to make our outdoor enclosures similar to the way the area the tortoise originally comes from and we need to put "things" in the enclosure. Things for enrichment and sight barriers. A small hill to climb...a large boulder they have to walk around, etc.

Sorry if this is an unpopular opinion, don't mean any disrespect.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice photos! I shrunk them down a little bit so they are easier to see without scrolling. Hope it helps
I can't wait to design and build a nice habitat for my deserts. I also enjoy seeing what materials people use in their enclosures.


----------



## Itort (Feb 1, 2008)

Yvonne, I do agree with you, I beleive that enclosures looked a little sterile. I can see his reason for doing it way, but I've kept forest type torts and my enclosures are much more foliated. The eye of a muddy tort keeper.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree also Yvonne  I was thinking exactly that while I was posting the pictures. I would never advise anyone to keep any of the forest dwelling tortoises this way.
Also George doesn't own any of these tortoises any more.
Thats great Chris that you have that one. I'm sure the chances of me taking a picture of one of the ones you got are up there.

Danny


----------

